# Zelda Rubenstein R.I.P.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Best known for the "Poltergeist" films, Ms. Rubenstein has passed away at the age of 76.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0748289/

http://www.cbsatlanta.com/entertainment/22360127/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved her in "Poltergeist", such a great character.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The Scifi Channel has reruns of the "Scariest Places on Earth" on Wedsnesday night in which she narrates. That voice will be missed.


----------

